# AMD SuperPI 8M Wettbewerb!



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inspiriert von dem HWBot Wettbewerb und besonders dem Stechen zwischen theLamer und onkel-bill sind einige auf die Idee gekommen, das gleiche zum Spaß mit AMD-Prozessoren zu machen. Die Regeln sind in etwa die gleichen.​
*UPDATE: Einige nette User haben sich bereit erklärt, Preise zu sponsern! Bitte unten erneut nachschauen!*

*Regeln:*
Benchmark: SuperPi 8M
Limitierung: Fixed Clock CPU @ maximal 3000.99 MHz
Prozessortyp: AMD, jeglicher Typ
Abgabe: 17.03.2010, 22:00 Uhr

*Preise:*
- 1x AMD Sempron 140 (Dank an Alriin)
- 1x Be quiet Silent Wings PCGH-Edition (Dank an Professor Frink) (_erst ab mind. 10 Teilnehmern_)

*Abgabe:*
Wie beim Wettbewerb:
Screenshot mit:
- dem abgeschlossenen Benchmark mit dem "Pi calculation is done" Fenster
- 2x CPU-Z (1x CPU, 1x Memory)
- 1x Fenster MsPaint oder Texteditor (Nickname + Datum)
Einfach hier im Forum hochladen!

Ich hoffe, das nen paar Leute mitmachen  Falls ich oben irgendwas vergessen habe, kommentiert bitte, habe sowas noch nie gemacht 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Ich sponsore den Preis: *AMD Sempron 140*

Im 1x Core Ranking wPrime und PCMark05 sind da einige Global Points abzustauben.

P.S.: Hab mir 3 zum benchen gekauft und der workte bislang in meinem Wohnzimmer-PC. Allerdings ist das nicht meine Nummero Uno... versteht sich! 
P.P.S.: Der Gewinn geht nur an aktuelle Mitglieder. Neuanmeldungen ignoriere ich... aber wegen einem Sempron wird es ohnehin keinen Hype geben. *g*


----------



## Gamer_95 (16. März 2010)

Schade das es wieder einen Maximal takt gibt... 
Nächste Woche habe ich Dice und da könnte ich viel mehr erziehlen


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

Hehe, ich hab schon meine frisch gewonnenen Silentwings zur verfügung gestellt.


----------



## Agent_Fresh (16. März 2010)

Die Idee ist gut, allerdings find ichs n bissel kurz bis morgen Abend...


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Da scheint ja ernsthaft was zu passieren  Wenn es jetzt schon Preise gibt sollten auch ein paar mehr Leute mitmachen, denke ich, und das ganze daher etwas länger laufen... 

Ich schlage also eine Verlängerung vor, welches Abgabedatum würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Freitag?

Und ich schau, ob ich nicht auch was zum sponsern finde...


----------



## Icke&Er (16. März 2010)

Wollen wir das nicht ein bissel größer oder professioneller aufbauen?

> Thread wo Leute freiwillig Preise abgeben können (mit Foto, da Schrott auch ******* ist)
> bessere Plannung der regeln
> bessere Auswahl der benchmarks
> mit Mods absprechen
> längere Laufzeit
> Intel nicht ausschließeb, sondern nur trennen


Fände es so besser, da es dann nichtso übers Knie gebrochen ist und besser rüber kommt!

PS: Wäre auch bereit was zu spenden 

MFG


----------



## Professor Frink (16. März 2010)

hab ich auchschon gesagt, Laufzeit sollte 1-2 Wochen oder mehr sein.
@multimolti das mit den 10 teilnehmern war net wörtlich gemeint. Aber ich wollte die net verschleudern wenn nur 2 leute mitmachen, es sollte ein wirklicher PReis sein.


----------



## Alriin (16. März 2010)

Das ist multimoltis Ding, ich verstehe ihn, wenn er Intel ausschließt. Intel steht eh immer im Vordergrund.
Werde übrigens spaßhalber auch mitmachen. Die Festplatte hab ich zum Glück noch nicht formatiert.


----------



## multimolti (16. März 2010)

Aaalso, danke für die netten Vorschläge, aber bitte denkt dran:
Ich habe erst vor ca. 3 Wochen selber mit dem ernsthaften Benchen und OC angefangen und halte mich daher nicht dafür in der Lage, hier einen richtig großen Wettbewerb zu veranstalten. Das überlasse ich dann doch eher erfahreneren!
Aber für einen kleinen Wettbewerb wär ich zu haben! Von mir aus auch mit mehreren verschiedenen Benchmarks, aber bitte nicht mit Intel dabei. Das wäre dann wieder ein viel größerer Wettbewerb, und ich habe selber keine Ahnung von den i7s und wäre daher nicht in der Lage, beispielsweise verbuggte MaxxMem-Resultate von echten zu unterscheiden.

Ich werde das Datum oben jetzt erst mal streichen und den Wettbewerb auch noch nicht beginnen lassen, alles weitere kann jetzt hier gerne diskutiert werden.


----------



## der8auer (16. März 2010)

Bitte sowas immer mit der Administration bzw. Moderation absprechen. Solche Wettbewerbe sind in der Vorbereitung nicht zu unterschätzen (da musste auch ich dazu lernen). 

Wir können solche Wettbewerbe gerne und auch häufiger hier im Forum veranstalten. Allerdings nur offiziell und mit entsprechender Vorbereitung. Übereilt einen Contest zu machen bringt nicht wirklich was. 
Deshalb werde ich, so leid es mir tut, das Thema erst mal schließen.

@ multimolti: Wir unterhalten uns darüber per PN


----------

